

Ask HN: Lifetime pricing for SAAS App? - webstartupper

I want to test a different pricing strategy for my SAAS web app - DomCop. Currently, I have a monthly pricing scheme (like normal SAAS apps do) and want to try a lifetime pricing i.e. Pay $X and have access to the app for life.<p>Do you have any examples for apps that have done something like this? I tried googling it and searching here - but I might be using the wrong keywords for it.<p>Thanks
======
rabidonrails
I've thought about pricing like this in the past but it's important to
consider what happens when you decide to stop working on/supporting/customer
service.

If memory serves, there was a bit of backlash against 37Signals when they
shuttered Breeze ([https://basecamp.com/breeze](https://basecamp.com/breeze))
especially because of the lifetime pricing.

------
lwe
Basecamp from 37signals have a "Basecamp: Personal" account, where you pay
once for a single project

[https://basecamp.com/personal](https://basecamp.com/personal)

------
iriche
A lot of games are doing that, why not a SAAS app?

~~~
webstartupper
Thats what I thought as well, but I have not come across any SAAS apps that do
this.

Could you tell me which online games do this - a one time fee for lifelong
gaming? Thanks

~~~
taoquay
Star Trek Online had a lifetime subscription when it launched in 2010:
[http://sto.perfectworld.com/lifetime](http://sto.perfectworld.com/lifetime)

------
LarryMade2
teamviewer.com has this though the lifetime price is also linked to the local
machine version.

------
colinm
feedly

~~~
webstartupper
For those interested, Feedly gave 5000 lifetime license to certain backers for
$99. However, once these were taken up, the rest of the customers still have
to pay a monthly/yearly amount.

Feedly has probably used the lifetime license as a promotional method (and
apparently very well too) and not as a sustainable business model.

